# Looks like SOMEONE had a blast today....



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

We left the dogs home alone for most of the day today, not something we usually do.. I wasn't entirely sure what we'd come home to. 
They were alone for almost 12 hours, with someone checking in on them after 8. I know, I know, terrible... but we drove to california and went to Six Flags... anyway.... we came home, and hey had been perfect doggies, they entirely emptied the downstairs toy box and scattered toys everywhere, but whatever, that's what toys are for, right?









Champ Chomps.









Does this toy make my lips look fat?









Welcome home! We had a freaking blast.... want a toy, we have plenty!!!









HAHA, Poor little Grissom!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Hahah I love it! Cute little Annie Bananie-face!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh my goodness gracious!! I was LMAO when I saw the last pic. Poor Grissom!!! :biggrin: :tongue:

BTW, I love Six Flags. My favorite place... :wink:


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

They do look like they're having a blast! Very cute:biggrin:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Is Champ jumping up for a toy? Man can he stretch that neck of his...


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> Is Champ jumping up for a toy? Man can he stretch that neck of his...


Haha, yeah. I didn't even realize that poor griss was under him til I looked back through the pics after I uploaded them. His expression is priceless. :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I absolutely LOVE the picture of Annie!!! She is so flippin' cute :wink: 

You are so lucky that is the house you came home to...we have seen much, much worse and only after like 4 hours LOL


----------



## Redhead4ever (Jan 29, 2010)

We have also. The first time I left our rat terrier and bulldog gated in the kitchen (with toys, potty pad, and water), I came home and they had chewed the window sill corner off! Bad for the window sill...awesome for them - they were big buddies after that.

That picture of Annie could melt the heart of anyone!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

That's Awesome!! :biggrin:This is the time you wish you had a nanny cam to see what really went on. You know it was total mayhem at some point! Let's just hope they didn't come up with this brilliant plan of being angels so you'll leave them again!


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

hahah I loved those!!! Seriously, you are SO lucky to be able to leave them out! Especially for how young they are! I still cannot leave my 1.5 year old out unattended...rumor has it, she even destroyed a dog bed at Jon and Natty's house. oops.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Jem said:


> hahah I loved those!!! Seriously, you are SO lucky to be able to leave them out! Especially for how young they are! I still cannot leave my 1.5 year old out unattended...rumor has it, she even destroyed a dog bed at Jon and Natty's house. oops.


I was expecting to come home to total disaster, I don't usually leave them out, but I also don't usually leave them home alone for 13 or so hours at a time, so I didn't want to lock them up. Champ is the only one who doesn't crate. 

I was so proud of them. Grissom is one of those "Okay, fine, the door isn't open, rather than tell youI have to go potty, I'll just poop in the hall" and he didn't! Annie being only 5.5 months I had no idea what to expect. 

We did have my father in law come and check on them halfway through the day and let them out, but he could not stay long at all, just dropped in. Yeah, the living room was a total mess, but at least it was all toys. No potty accidents, nothing they weren't supposed to get into. good, good dogs.:biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Jem said:


> hahah I loved those!!! Seriously, you are SO lucky to be able to leave them out! Especially for how young they are! I still cannot leave my 1.5 year old out unattended...rumor has it, she even destroyed a dog bed at Jon and Natty's house. oops.


It wasn't a dog bed, but a down alternative blanket that was supplementing a dog bed LOL. And we don't know for SURE if it was her, but very likely! But for how much we have watched Jemma, that isn't bad at all for damage...ours probably destroy something once a week LOL.

Photographic evidence :wink:


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

I am almost certain Jemma started it, and probably Akasha joined in. But NEVER Bailey...little Miss Moderator. :tongue:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Jem said:


> I am almost certain Jemma started it, and probably Akasha joined in. But NEVER Bailey...little Miss Moderator. :tongue:


Bailey is the moderator, not me :tongue:

And yes, Akasha was probably in on the damages!


----------

